# Size at 13 weeks



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

My Max is 13 wks now..... He's 7 inches tall. Any idea how big he'll get?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They seem to be pretty much full height at about 7 months, but I didn't measure Dylan when he was younger, so can't give you a comparison. They really vary a lot - if you look at some of the threads on this topic you'll see some of the measurements. Is Max a toy or miniature cross? Dylan is a toy cross, but I think on the large size for that, and is 14 inches. Some of the miniatures seem to be 17 ish, but others are smaller.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't measure Betty's height when she was growing but did weigh her regularly. Funnily enough I found the sheet where I had documented her weight and she was about 2.25kg at 13 weeks. She is just coming up to a year old and is now 4.95kg and 12in tall and has basically not grown for 2 or 3 months and has now had her first season. She is an English Cocker cross toy poodle but I think she is small even for a toy cross.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

boys are normaly bigger than girls, but my ~english mini girls are bigger than some english mini boys Inca tha tallest as about 18 and a half inches 

Delta my American mini is about 15" now i think maybe 16"


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

I cant wait to see how big he'll get!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo is a fully grown English x miniature and is 14 inches.


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Do u know what size Flo's mother and father are? Max' mother is a cocker spaniel and the father a miniature poodle.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

DebMax said:


> Do u know what size Flo's mother and father are? Max' mother is a cocker spaniel and the father a miniature poodle.


I don't know Flo's parents heights but Flo was 12" at 12 weeks and is now around 15.5". I thought she was about 14.5" but today she stood really still for me.

Max is quite small at 7" so may only get to 10" or maybe some grow at different rates. Is he a toy x?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Inca was a tot as a pup and is our bigest girl, we got her at 8 weeks but she could sit on my mums hand she was so small. Gypsy was big when we got her but she was about 12 weeks old when we got her as she had he 2nd jag with the breeder, she is our 2nd smallest.


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Toy x? Hmmm.... I dont think so.... Im not sure what a toy x is. Lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

DebMax said:


> Toy x? Hmmm.... I dont think so.... Im not sure what a toy x is. Lol


Just looked down the thread and have seen that Max's father is a miniature poodle.

Toy x means cocker crossed (x) with a toy (poodle) but he's not. So seems like he is quite small. But then we have some toy x's on the forum who are bigger than miniature x's! I suppose it's down to whether they are getting their size more from the cocker or more from the poodle.

Were you hoping for a larger dog or a smaller dog? I know some on here are willing theirs to grow and some are hoping they'll not get so big.


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

i was hoping he'd get big.... both parents looked kind of big to me. Hmmm.... well lets see what happens in the next week weeks


----------

